
Amazon, Sony Skipping Mobile Congress Owing to Virus - the-dude
https://www.ibtimes.com/amazon-sony-skipping-mobile-congress-owing-virus-2919260
======
the-dude
Add this to Ericsson, LG, Nivida and TCL.

